# Whoa, I think I can approach guys now.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

So me and my friend went to Amoeba Records last week (it's a music store that sells vinyls, cds, DVDs, etc.) and I wanted to look for a certain movie. I was hesitant in asking because for one I don't really like asking people for help at stores and two it's kind of a sexual movie. I asked anyhow. I asked a guy who looked like in his mid-20s (he's 31, but I don't care). He showed me the movie and we talked about it. The conversation led to horror movies and I forgot how that happened and I think we talked for a good 15-20 minutes? Anyways while me and a friend were about to leave the store, I thought that bummer, I want to stay in touch with this guy he seems cool. My friend said that we could go back. I thought nah, I can't do it. Minutes later, I decided to do it. I went back upstairs by myself and told him that it was nice talking to him and I asked for his Myspace. It sounds stupid, but I was so proud of myself that I actually approached a guy to try to stay in contact with him.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AMOEBA RECORDS !!! thats a rad place... sunset and vine, NorthHollywood! ive been there before.

anyway.... way to go :clap


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

deadrun said:


> So me and my friend went to Amoeba Records last week (it's a music store that sells vinyls, cds, DVDs, etc.) and I wanted to look for a certain movie. I was hesitant in asking because for one I don't really like asking people for help at stores and two it's kind of a sexual movie. I asked anyhow. I asked a guy who looked like in his mid-20s (he's 31, but I don't care). He showed me the movie and we talked about it. The conversation led to horror movies and I forgot how that happened and I think we talked for a good 15-20 minutes? Anyways while me and a friend were about to leave the store, I thought that bummer, I want to stay in touch with this guy he seems cool. My friend said that we could go back. I thought nah, I can't do it. Minutes later, I decided to do it. I went back upstairs by myself and told him that it was nice talking to him and I asked for his Myspace. It sounds stupid, but I was so proud of myself that I actually approached a guy to try to stay in contact with him.


Awww thats so cute and really great! I live in Los Angeles too and I find it hard to talk to guys. So no, its not stupid its brave. Most los angeles guys are jerks. But I do admit Amoeba Records has some freakin cool works there. Anyone whose nice, loves music and works at a music store is definately worth talking to in my book.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's very cool and courageous. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

Grats


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the kind of thing I only wish I could do! Way to go. Amoeba records is basically the best store ever (I wish they had one in Santa Barbara!), so I think that anybody working there would probably turn out to be pretty awesome too. Anyways, nice work!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Have you approached any more since this episode?


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

what movie was it? debbie does dallas? it was debbie does dallas wasn't it


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Good job! It's pretty cool girls make the first move. It's hard for non-sa people and even harder for SAers, which would make such courageous act much more of a triumphant!


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that's great. I would never be able to do something like that, not yet anyway


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

Whoa!

I'm in the Los Angeles area and would love to hang out with some of you. PM me or something. We should all hang out and share tips and stuff.


----------



## TurboGabe (Jul 6, 2008)

My office is 2 blocks away from Amoeba, such a rad store.


----------



## Andrew2008 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats.  Now if only more women can do this...


----------

